# Steam Keys for free aus den USA



## MrFob (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe gerade ein paar Steam Keys uebrig, die ich hier gerne an den Mann (oder die Frau) bringen wuerde. Die Keys sind aus dem US Humble Store aber ich hoffe das geht trotzdem, auch fuer deutsche Steam Accounts. Wenn nicht kann ich's leider auch nicht aendern. 

Also, zunaechst haette ich, passend zum Start der 7. Staffel GoT 
1x Telltale's Game of Thrones - EDIT: Ist weg

Und dann habe ich noch
1x Minecraft: Story Mode - A Telltale Game Series + den dazugehoerigen Adventure Pass EDIT: Ist weg

Wer's haben will, einfach in den Thread schreiben. Wie immer gilt, wer zuerst kommt mahlt (bzw. spielt) zuerst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2017)

Ich würde es gerne mit *Minecraft*-Paket versuchen.


----------



## MrFob (20. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne mit *Minecraft*-Paket versuchen.



Na dann viel Spass beim Kloetzchen bauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass beim Kloetzchen bauen.


Allerbesten Dank, mein Bester. Key-Aktivierung verlief problemlos.


----------



## TheSinner (20. Juli 2017)

Ohhh.. ich würd mich sehr über die GoT Telltale Variante freuen! 

Das käme gerade perfekt, auch angesichts der News dass ein The Wolf Among Us Nachfolger kommen wird *schwärm*


----------



## MrFob (20. Juli 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ohhh.. ich würd mich sehr über die GoT Telltale Variante freuen!
> 
> Das käme gerade perfekt, auch angesichts der News dass ein The Wolf Among Us Nachfolger kommen wird *schwärm*



Key ist raus. Aber Vorsicht, das Spiel steht der Serie in Sachen fiese Events in nichts nach.


----------



## TheSinner (21. Juli 2017)

Dankesehr, hat einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## MrFob (16. November 2017)

Good morning guys!

Haette gerade einen Steam Key fuer Psychonauts anzubieten, falls jemand noch keinen hat. Einfach hier posten!


----------



## Luigario (21. November 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Haette gerade einen Steam Key fuer Psychonauts anzubieten, falls jemand noch keinen hat. Einfach hier posten!


Da würde ich mich drüber freuen!


----------



## MrFob (21. November 2017)

Alles klar, PM ist unterwegs. Viel Spass beim Hirne infiltrieren.


----------

